# Slaanesh needs a make over!



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have been thinking about maybe doing a chaos army but chaos right now sucks balls. I was noticing though that the poor servants of Slaanesh really have some crappy models. They no longer look like daemons of excess and desire they all really look freaken silly. Their greater daemon is joke and the fiends are terrible which sucks because I think they are a good unit but ugly as hell. 

What can be done to improve the dark god of excess and desire with out making some 13 year olds mom freak out because his little plastic model is flashing boobies! Or what do you think they should look like.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

They could start with making the slaanesh demons look less cartoon like.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Agreed.

Would be nice for demons to be properly demonic. There was a release a while back in the 'news and rumours' of a demon I quite liked but its not something GW could get away with.

As long as the game caters for teenagers your not really going to get a change.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I prefer the previous versions of the Daemonettes, but I can sorta understand why they changed them.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Here we go :




























Personally I can't see what the problem is. I'm one of the biggest fans of Slaanesh (and Chaos in general) around and I can't find fault with these interpretations.

Perhaps all of you who don't like the models could offer a description of how you imagine them?

Now, if anyone thinks they should be beautiful and naked, to be blunt, your stupid. 

Look at the daemonette, it's hideous as all the emotions that Slannesh embodies are when they are taken to their natural extremes. People project their desires onto the Daemonette so they see their ideal rather than the disgusting reality and truth of what Slaanesh represents.

Example: 

I enjoy films, I'm literally crazy about the things, so much so that I enjoy studying them AND devoting my spare time to their enjoyment. 

I'm a follower of Slannesh and he/she/it encourages my aesthetic appreciation of films. But you know, after 100 years of watching them, I think they are boring. So I start to watch 'illegal' films, (insert something sinister here in your own minds), you know what I love film again, the thrill of watching something new and depraved. 

You know what? I'm now bored of those too, so I start to star in my own illegal videos. You know what? I'm bored with that now. So what I do, is chat with a powerful Slaanesh follower in the same cult as me and get him to declare war on someone for me, it's a new experience for them so they agree. 

I now film a real war, instead of that _Saving Private Ryan crap, _I'm filming a real war, with real blood splattering from soldiers as they get machine gunned down, with real sound effects of the screams of wounded men, while I run around 'directing' with my camera. 

Wouldn't you know it though, the squad I'm following isn't 'dramatic' enough, so I take up a gun, or flamer thrower, or satchel of grenades, and toss it amongst them, they die gloriously on my camera. 

But wouldn't you know I become bored of this as well .....

That's just a basic example. But Slaanesh is about something beautiful and full of life, like art, love, beauty etc becoming something horrible, as you take it further and further.

So IMO those models are perfectly Slaaneshi. So as I said please feel free to give your description of how you imagine a Slannesh daemon.

(BTW You all just thank your lucky stars, I chose film as an example, and didn't go down the route of gender lol. Also, just to re-emphasise, Slaanesh isn't about beauty or naked things.)


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> Here we go :
> Example:
> 
> I enjoy films, I'm literally crazy about the things, so much so that I enjoy studying them AND devoting my spare time to their enjoyment.
> ...


okay, that was the single best explination of the evolution of devotion to Slaanesh I have ever read. Can you do a Nurgle one next?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm a fan of the demonettes, but the greater daemons are not as good.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think they should all look like the titslug model


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

more titties. and simply stuff that looks evil. I agree i miss the daemon faces with the tongues


----------



## 23nsky (Oct 25, 2010)

The idea of Slaanesh appeals to me of any of the x4 gods of Chaos. I do however find the models to be "meh". However that is only personal opinion.

I do like the Daemonett models right up until their claws. The book may say they are very flexable and prehensile, but when i look at the model I just hear the song "Craaab-pe-ple, Craaaab pe-ple, walk like Craaaabbb...."

So I've been considering it for a while and, to keep my models GW legal, I've found a few ideas to make them work if you trade a few parts around:

- - -

For the Damonetts I've been looking to trade their arms for Ghouls, and then give the unused Daemonett arms to the Ghouls and convert the Ghoul models (via painting, rounded bases, and a bit of Green-stuff Sculpting) into either Horrors or Plague Bearers.

That way the Damonetts remain 'freakish' but significantly less "Craaaab-people", their arms go to a good use (I'm not a fan of unnecessary waste - and it will save me buying an extra box of troops), and they are still likely to GW legal for tournament use.

- - - 

As for the Keeper of Secrets, I'm going to pass on the 'Offical' model in place of a 'C'Tan Deciever'. With a good lick of paint and a few obvious 'sigils of Slaanesh' branded into its flesh, it will be hard to forget that he is my Keeper of Secrets. Plus the original model's title "The Deciever" is pretty close to the name "Keeper of Secrets" - enough to make the connection and help avoid confusion. The added plus is the visual image - a suggestively dressed semi-adroginous 'pimp-daddy' leading his army of 'be-eetches'. Very Slaanesh in my personal POV.

- - -

Those are just my ideas for a Make-over. I've seen a few people do this and the results have been quite good! So thats where I'm headed and if anyone wants to join, there is room in the back of the bus


----------



## 23nsky (Oct 25, 2010)

5tonsledge said:


> more titties. and simply stuff that looks evil. I agree i miss the daemon faces with the tongues


Nice idea with the tounges. I may have to Green-stuff some on my Daemonetts for that "Kiss" look (go Gene!)


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The Daemonettes and Seekers look fine, but the Fiends and the GD look terribad.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

23nsky said:


> Nice idea with the tounges. I may have to Green-stuff some on my Daemonetts for that "Kiss" look (go Gene!)


yea but dont forget the titties. My daemonetts be packing D cup


----------



## 23nsky (Oct 25, 2010)

5tonsledge said:


> yea but dont forget the titties. My daemonetts be packing D cup


Eh. Personally I'm not a boob man. However knock yourself out with all the E-cup's I'm passing on! 

That being said, it is tempting to have a few boobs on display. Wouldn't be hard. Green-stuff over the corset, blend into the skin, quick micro blob for nipple, paint, and there you go. Daemonic strippers!



KingOfCheese said:


> The Daemonettes and Seekers look fine, but the Fiends and the GD look terribad.


I do agree there as well. Just had a browse through the GW main site. I think with some custom work the Beastmen Centigores could be worthwhile 'Fiends'. They've got the muscle tone for the S-5, T-4, Wd-2. With the spare heads in a Daemonett's box you could probably place them on giving you steriod-pumped female centaurs. However the Bull-heads aren't too bad.

Its something I'll be investigating for myself at least


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

lol ds would be to big on the models


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey, if you hate the normal GD model... well, the FW is fan-fucking-tastic. Granted, it's hella expensive. Still, great modeling.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with D-A-C. I think that the newer models look great, especially the new seeker models. The GD and the Fiends really do need a new look though. Side by side with the newer stuff they just feel out of place. The fiends are very static as compared to how they, and other Slaanesh daemons, are described in the fluff. I don't think that Slaanesh daemons should be naked and beautiful. Slaanesh is all about twisted beauty and excess. 

D-A-C, great break down of the evolution of a Slaanesh follower by the way. It was a fun read.


----------



## Ra_Va (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the general ideas you guys want are planned on being in the 'Dark Elf Slaanesh Cult' army I keep hearing about. And I agree with D-A-C, people way to much empthisis on the 'pleasure' aspect of his dogma without realizing with other traits and the idea that 'human' pleasure is not neccisarly 'Chaos' pleasure. The models are good when painted correctly and are far enough away from things ive seen in Dante's inferno to not be ... turned off forever... but still wierd enough to be chaos and fit Slaanesh.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i think they should all look like the titslug model


This. 40k is supposed to be grimdark, and Slaanesh is all about excess and pleasure. In all seriousness if the Slaanesh minis were more like the "Titslug", I think it would be a step in the right direction.

On a small tangent, Nurgle needs a redo also. The GW nurgle stuff needs to look like the FW Nurgle stuff. Now THAT is disgusting, especially when painted well!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I think three things would help: 

opposed claws, instead of the spike and "thumb" they have,

silk streamers, make them like the purity seals, but longer and have some wrap around the models,

and long, tentacle-like tongues, but only where appropriate. if the model has a ring-shaped, fang lined mouth, no, but if it had an open jaw where the tongue was hanging out, good.

the greater daemons are showing their age, and can use a do-over.

The keeper needs to either go more like a slender minotaur, or more like a giant daemonette, but not a mashing of both.

the bloodthirster should be a mix of the eldar avater's molten bronze, the juggernaut's mechanical look, and the current 'thirster.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I defenitly prefer this model to the GW one

Forgeworld Deamon

But the cost difference means I dont think mainy people are going to get one.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I don't like Daemonettes looking like my grandma with 35-40 kilos. Also, wrinkles. Slaanesh doesn't like wrinkles, hes the champion of perfection! Otherwise Sigvald would be an old pervert, nothing else.

Daemonettes should look more like this:










As for the Keeper of Secrets, the FW model would be great if I wouldn't have to sell one of my kidneys to get one. And I kinda liked the one in Daemonifuge.

Oh and Titslug FTW.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed Titslug = Win.

I've said this before, on the Titslug thread in fact, but i'll say it again here:

The entirety of 40k models would be so much better if they were more realistically built to Fluff standards. The 41st Millenium is supposed to be Grim and Dark not Tonka Toy Fluffy.
Yes they are geared more now towards the kids and not overly offending said childrens parents but that IMO degrades just what could be achieved if this wasn't a barrier.

Slaanesh would benefit along with all other races/species/eunuchs/whatever if this was the case:








Instead of this:









Nothing against Space Hulk or the BA but they look like Tonka Toys, brightly coloured and kitten cuddling; rather than Eight foot tall Death Reaping, Xenos killing man machines.

SGMAlice


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, first of all, IMMEDIATELY REMOVE ALL CRAB CLAWS.

Seriously, wtf do crap claws have to do with pleasure and excess? I want to see ZERO models with crab claws.

Next make all the models a little bit more _fabulous._ I think that the troop choices should be sexually ambiguous and instead of having 1 boob (facepalm) it should just be a character that you can't quite tell if it is male or female.

The models should be alluring not frightening. After all, slanesh is built around models that are supposed to be entrancing. If I saw any of the slanesh creatues IRL, I might be frightened, might be curious, but definitely wouldn't be entranced. 

Lose the bondage themes. Seriously, though that is a part of depravity, it should be 1 unit tops. The slanesh line should represent all forms of sexual and moral depravity, not simply one niche of it.

Slanesh models shouldn't have any mutations. Make them sexy. Something that a human could possibly find sexually attractive. If a giant spike is growing out of it's chin, then that's gonna lose it for me right there.

That's what I think at least.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Eleven said:


> Ok, first of all, IMMEDIATELY REMOVE ALL CRAB CLAWS.
> 
> Seriously, wtf do crap claws have to do with pleasure and excess? I want to see ZERO models with crab claws.
> 
> ...


Here is what I think ... you haven't a clue what you are talking about and have completely missed the point of Slaanesh and he/she/its worshippers.

1. *What do crab claws have to do with excess?* 

To be honest I don't know, I'm not Slaanesh, but it has been indicated in the fluff that daemonettes can give you alot of pleasure or an awful lot of pain with those claws. It's unique and looks cool, and so I think they are fine the way they are.

2. *Next make the models fabulous?* 

What is this Queer Eye For The Straight Guy? They are basic troops, they aren't worth being covered in fine furs, silks and jewels, they are supposed to kill people, Slaanesh's rings around his palace provide all those things and more besides, daemonettes are for f*cking sh*t up, literally and figuratively. 

3. Again personally, I think the one boob thing is excellent, it's not about, 'hey look at my t*ts, it's about transcending the limits of gender and becoming an it, rather than a he or she. Sexual desire and identity might be a hook to get the weak minded new recruits in, but any champion worth there salt will be so far beyond 'pleasures of the flesh' that they are almost asexual, and that is whats represented by the ambiguity of gender identity within Slaaneshi daemons.

4. *The model should be alluring, not frightening?* 

With that statement you have shown your complete lack of understanding of what Slaanesh is and represents, and to be honest you nearly should be excluded from the conversation until you either A. Grow up or B. Read and understand the fluff. 

When art, love, desire are taken to the extremes that Slaanesh DEMANDS that you do, they are disgusting not alluring. You may see a beautiful blonde beckoning you for fun, but after even a year or two of only that, you will move onto brunettes, then redheads, then weird colours, then no hair, then maybe no head, then maybe an alien head, then maybe ... it goes on and on as you become bored ever more quickly with all the simple pleasures and demand more and more extreme ones.

5. If you saw a Slaanesh daemonette you would project your ideal image onto the blank canvas of their appearance. To be honest, they know everyone's deepest darkest fanatasies, alot of us are going to be suprised by what we desire. More often than not, as I said, you never see the 'true' form of a Daemonette, until it is far to late and that hand on your 'naughty part' is actually a claw and you are in deep sh*t.

6. *Lose the bondage themes?* Go watch Hellraiser, case closed. 

7. *Slaanesh models shouldn't have mutations?* 

You really are digging this hole deeper. Slaanesh is one of the most generous of Gods when it comes to mutations, he loves giving them out like candy. Having trouble seducing women? Have a pair of gills that emit an intoxicating aroma no-one can resist. Want to see colours more vividly? Have a few extra eyes on some weird places. Want to feel things differently, have some weird attachments in even weirder places. Slaanesh is second only to Tzeentch when it comes to mutations and I would argue it's a very close second. If a giant spike is growing out of someones chin, you really have to ask yourself. What the heck has he done, and is he going to do, with that spike?

So Eleven do me a favour and go and read some of the fluff on Slaanesh before mouthing off and sounding stupid. Almost everything you said in that post, is exactly the opposite of what Slaanesh is and represnts.

You my friend are a product of Games Workshops dumbing down of Chaos.
Your post also shows an extreme lack of maturity as you reduced Slaanesh to A. Looking good and B. Sex. 

So do me a favour, next time you want to post anything about Slaanesh, have a long think and don't bother until you grow up or bother to take the time and understand exactly what Slaanesh is about.

RANT OVER!!!!!

D-A-C


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

The Forgeworld Keeper of Secrets is pretty good I think:













GW's Greater Daemons tend to look bad in general I think, except for Lord of Change anyway. For instance the basic representation of Great Unclean One in 40k media (such as artwork and DoW2) seems to be the Forgeworld model for instance as the pile of goop GW has is pretty lame.

Anyway I think Slaanesh's constant association with bondage, sex, the color pink, etc. ("MORE PORN FOR THE PORN GOD") makes many not take it very seriously. Obviously there's more to the God then that, but the masses at large still cling to those aspects. All the Chaos Gods have been getting poor treatment lately in any regard.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> 3. Again personally, I think the one boob thing is excellent, it's not about, 'hey look at my t*ts, it's about transcending the limits of gender and becoming an it, rather than a he or she. Sexual desire and identity might be a hook to get the weak minded new recruits in, but any champion worth there salt will be so far beyond 'pleasures of the flesh' that they are almost asexual, and that is whats represented by the ambiguity of gender identity within Slaaneshi daemons.


His point here is that there are ways to be sexually ambiguous without being absurd. You don't need to only have one boob to be androgynous.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Nave Senrag said:


> His point here is that there are ways to be sexually ambiguous without being absurd. You don't need to only have one boob to be androgynous.


Thanks for this OBVIOUS note. 

I'll address the other post later. I have a lot to say in response.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Nave Senrag said:


> His point here is that there are ways to be sexually ambiguous without being absurd. You don't need to only have one boob to be androgynous.


And how would you denote that someone is both a he/she/ it in a simple and clear manner? One side containing a breast and the other flat and bare (for Slaaneshi rituals) seems like an easy and obvious way to show this. But if you think there are easier ways,why not suggest a few?




Eleven said:


> Thanks for this OBVIOUS note.
> 
> I'll address the other post later. I have a lot to say in response.


OBVIOUS note?

Considering how much rubbish your original post contained, nothing you say is very obvious. But I do look forward to your response, make it long, detailed and well thought out please and I'll be more than happy to provide a response to it.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

IanC said:


> I prefer the previous versions of the Daemonettes, but I can sorta understand why they changed them.


This is the word of truth. Sadly I dont have near enough of them 

The Fiends could do with some "get in the line" fix up so they look more like they belong with the other Slaaneshy Daemons. Then again a unit of them is so damn expensive that most folks get other models instead....

The FW Daemonlord is indeed a lot better then the KoS, but Ive grown to accept how it looks at least. Then again all of the current GDs are starting to get old and could do with new incarnations.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

D-A-C said:


> Here is what I think ... you haven't a clue what you are talking about and have completely missed the point of Slaanesh and he/she/its worshippers.
> 
> 1. *What do crab claws have to do with excess?*
> 
> ...


Alright, first of all. I don't really want to get into a pissing contest with you, so regardless of what you think and what I think, let's go ahead and agree in advance that despite our disagreement, we won't need any name calling or personal attacks of any kind or disrespect to each other's opinions, AKA "Well, looking at the utter dribble you have already posted..." I really dislike being mad at someone over the internet, it's unsettling and pointless.

As we both already know, no matter how long we argue with each other, neither one of us are going to change our minds on this subject, but I'll post what I think anyways. With that said, I have further explained myself in your post.

I have a bit of a tendency to get really frustrated with people over the internet, so if this can't be carried out without any slander, then i'll probably just make this my last post to preserve my own sanity.

Also, haven't really read all this for grammar so forgive me.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

For me the following would be good ideas.

Keeper of secrets: Needs to be more slender, and possibly more Shiva esc, also the crab claws are way to clunky looking. Hell the lower arms look like big ass lobster claws. Every see a lobster doing something elegant...no that's because they aren't. Head could also do a better job showing the slim dexterous nature of slaanesh. Also the squad head for the model looks more at home on a Khorn model, with its expression of I just took a massive shit.

Daemonnettes: Love the new models and last gens models, but the one breast thing never made a lick of sense to me. All it does is make the models look awkward, and in real life you who expect the disproportionate distribution of weight to make them clumsy. Also some of the claws look a but awkward, and the whole idea of insect like claws seem very unslanneshy considering how incredibly limited and clumsy giant claws are. 

Fiends:... Damn these things looks stupid, so bulky and just awkward looking. When I read the codex entry I imagine slim fast looking suggestive predators resembling a bastard child of a mantis/horse/cheetah, and what I got when I saw the actual models was a weird fly horse with some sloppy looking tits.

So yah that about sums it up.

Also this may seem offensive, but if you grew up with GW your opinion on the whole what is slaanesh like has considerably less weight. The reason being you have slowy been fed the GW interpretation of Slaanesh hence when the concept of slaanesh is brought up you will unconsciously draw on your iconic traces of GW's imagery. 

Case in point I told a friend about the cause gods, and then showed him some unpainted models after he had had time to wounder what the minions of such beings would look like. He got the nurgle stuff right of the bat, and the Khorn stuff, but fiends, and the keeper of secrets didn't ring a bell for him. He even falsely asked if the model with the four arms was a undivided model.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Righteo Eleven here we go (because I can't quote the parts in yellow I'll just generally address your post on a point for point basis.

*1.* About Slaanesh not being real and choosing crab claws to represent himself, the problem with that line of argument is that it ends up meaning we can't actually discuss anything as at some point somebody came up with an idea about Slaanesh off the top of their heads. The main positive of the crab claws is that they look cool. But as that is a personal opinion that gets us nowhere. But to me it just seems Slaaneshi. But it's not completely illogical and out of place becuase my point was, daemonettes kill people. The only time they don't is because they are luring people into a trap where they can then kill them. They are a minor part of Slaanesh's power created to kill and serve in his name. 


*2. *Daemonettes might be alluring but it is way too basic to assume that they are judged entirely by their looks. They might emit beautiful music, might intoxicate you with their aromas and scents, they might move in a rythmic manner that leaves you speechless and hypnotised as they close in for the kill. A brilliant example would be from the film _Spliced_ the creature in it is ugly as heck, but at times it's quite sexual and you can't help but watch to see what its going to do next. So like I said, looks are an insignificant aspect of attraction when it comes to Slaanesh.


*3.* Slaanesh daemons and worshippers are often asexual IMO because they have trancended the limits of sexuallity and identity. They have literally had eternity to indulge in 'pleasures of the flesh' to the point were the appeal of such pleasures is completely gone. They have actually had and done everything possible and need to seek thrills that are way more depraved and extreme. They would only use sexual allure as a hook to get the new recruits in the door of the pleasure cult so they could then indulge their own warped pleasures that would have nothing to do with sex. 

Think about this, unlike alot of other Daemon Princes, Slaanesh ones lose out because in order to become a DP in the first place they have to engage in acts of such perversity that those acts will no longer hold any real appeal. Instead once they ascend they become a source of pleasure and desire *for others* as their followers kneel and weep at the very sight of them or fall in love at the sound of their voices and all their actions give Slaanesh not them pleasure. But the Prince recieves no pleasure in return. The ultimate reward is a blankness to all sensation for yourself, instead you heighten it's extremes for others.


*4. *Here's a quote from Codex Chaos Daemons which ends the whole daemonette alluring argument.

'Beyond that lies the Circle of Carnality, a debauched place where all manner of fleshy pleasures may be sampled. Lissom maidens and beautiful youths glide across verdent fields, their faces and fertile forms moulded to the perfect desire of the heart. Yet to engage with such a creature is utter folly, for the pleasing appearence of these lovers are simply glamours cast by the vicious daemonettes of Slannesh, who will tear apart any who lay a hand on them.'

So you see the image and reality of a daemonette is often very different.


*5. *Your argument about the more extreme the pleasure can be answered by a concept from the film _Hellraiser _(not invented by it but shown there). 

Followers of Slaanesh crave new *sensations*. But with each passing day their senses become dulled and they need new and exciting sensations to feed their addictions. You argue that pleasures must be pleasures, but what you are mistaken about is that, what is pleasurable for you and me might be boring to someone else. If you felt nothing, feeling the most extreme pain would be your pleasure as it would mean you can feel something. Ever hear that song from Three Days Grace _Pain?_ As it says, "better to feel pain than nothing at all".


*6.* Nurgle isn't even a close second IMO, he doesn't gift mutations but diseases, and yes there is a difference. Also the disease which destroys your body, is only the physical manifestation of the disease that lurks within your mind and your soul. Your depression, your despair, your nihilism, that's what comes first, then the disease. The Death Guard had a flaw long before they were infected by Nurgle. 

Slaanesh meanwhile gives out gifts and mutations the second most because he/she/it is very active with Slaanesh followers. Slaanesh demands your worship and delights in rewarding you, but for it's own amusement, not yours. Also you said the laer aliens did not alter their bodies with the help of Slaanesh. When they did it themselves that was Slaanesh's doing, he caused them to seek out new sensations and experiences and to mutilate themselves. Slaanesh says, 'deny yourself nothing' that is his greatest gift that causes many to mutilate themselves. But he still gifts, eyes, tentacles, crab claws etc etc more than nurgle grants anything other than diseases. As you go further up in the pleasure cults the more and more gifts have been bestowed, and there are an awful lot of people in an awful lot of cults.


*7. *When we are talking about daemonettes the point should be we are not talking about sexual depravity, when they catch you and kill you it's not sex they are after. They are the foot soldiers of the army of Slaanesh, and what pleasures they give the greater daemons who command their service (including Slaanesh) is not things we can imagine easily.


*8. *I'm quoting you here :
'This is simply not true. There are people and characters that prove exceptionally resilient to slaanesh and will always find it disgusting. These are your imperial die hards and such. Heros of the imperium. The common man is going to be easy to convert to slaanesh. And are going to find them quickly appealing. Though only the powerful will have the strength to last long when exposed to the height of these pleasures. Let's talk about when the emporer's children went into the slanesh sanctuary in Fulgrim. About 98% of the marines feel in love with the music that was played there and were hypnotized by it. Only 1 or 2 found it to be disgusting.'

You are completely mistaken in your interpretation, you've jumped way ahead of my point. So they started off falling in love with the music they heard in that chamber, that's correct. But they would have heard beautiful music, but look what happened to them on their journey into depravity. Fulgrim paced around his room half naked and sweating like a drug addict with several types of music playing loudly as he tried to re-create it, then it all culminated in an orgy of death and mutilation that ripped humans apart, gave birth to daemonettes, etc. Meanwhile the painters began painting with faeces and blood, the poets gauged their eyes out and all manner of disgusting things began to occur.

All the emotions of Slaanesh start off beautiful, love, life, art etc, but as they get taken to more and more extremes they are hideous.

So my point is Slaanesh starts of beautiful, I mean what is better than Beethoven (or IMO Strauss II)? But by the end of the journey the music isn't even music anymore, its just loud noises that can kill people.



Anyway those are the main points I identified and picked up on for now, I'll have a re-read later, and sure if you have written anything new in response to this i'll comment on that aswell.

As for the personal attacks, they weren't directed at you per se, but IMO your OP showed alot of problems with people's understanding of Slaanesh. Your response has raised my opinion of you, but I still think your mistaken (you are right we probably won't convince each other.

Your biggest mistake throughout IMO is you assume beauty and sex are what Slaanesh should be about and so should look like. He really should be beautiful in an ugly sort of way and he has little to do with sex. He is about desire, but desire unfulfilled, you will never stop wanting and needing more with Slaanesh. You will always have a void inside that will get bigger and bigger each day so you try to fill it with more and more extreme acts.

Think of the Dark Eldar's soul leeching. It starts off a trickle, so one soul every 100 years fills them up, then it quickly becomes a flood, where their top leader needs thousands every hour to fill himself. With regular people replace souls with sensations and that's what Slaanesh is like IMO.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm just about to head to sleep, but I'll be sure to reply tomorrow. : )


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

In order to be able to understand Slaanesh one has to go over this checklist:
- Have you ever been so horny that you would have fucked a rolling potato?
- Have you browsed /d/ for a month for an hour a day, WITHOUT forcing yourself (bonus points for being interested in the content)?
- Have you ever experienced spine-tickling satisfaction (regardless of source)?
- Have you ever felt that theres a league between you and everyone else?
- Have you ever done something you enjoyed but you couldn't explain why you did it, what was the point, other than your own amusement?
- Have you ever been so emotional that just thinking of doing something amusing (or even better, planning the whole thing) made you shiver with anticipation?
- Have you ever experienced the soul-consuming hunger of unsatisfaction, which lead you to searching for more fulfilling sources of amusement?

I could go on but I think my point is clear enough already. Slaanesh is all about experiencing everything, with such depth that it tickles even the most hidden corners of your soul. The more "explored" your soul is to you, the more responsive it is to external stimuli, the more you can relate to Slaanesh. Without having such an emotional basis Slaanesh is just your random demonic rape god from some low-budget hentai series.


----------



## nobzrulzwaaagh (Dec 24, 2010)

I think Slaanesh models should look less demon like and more like twisted elves. The thing that made the creatures from hellrazer scary was that you could still see an element of humanity in the face so the distortions really stood out. For example, I would suggest that instead of claw things the demons should have really long nails. It would make them look more hominid without losing the horror element.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuck being a kids game, give Slaanesh demons dicks. That could solve a lot in itself right there.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

And put them on their tits. Would be funny and it would eliminate 50% of the market base. Weee for porental supervision.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

By the way:
I have heard from a polite source that Juan Diaz 6th ed Daemonette test models had their lips vertically, but for some reason that didnt get approved


It would have been awesome sauce:smoke:


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

*Dear gentlement*

Dear gentlement both Eleven and D-C-A have their points
but I am sorry for saying that D-Ca, gen.ahab, Khorothis are unfair to Eleven
who have better argument than he is given credit for.
I agree with LukeValantine suggestion.

I love that Slanesh is pessimistic and dark view of all this, beauty, lust and sensation
that goes wrong because “everything must go wrong”.
Slanesh is a causality of series of event, so we are arguing about how
the cute flowers leads to planetary decide of mass serial killers.
I don't believe for a second that extreme “beauty equals ugliness” as some sort
of logic and I don't think real world drug addicts serve as examples,
but in Slanesh universe it is great. 
In warhammer 40k it is artistic and wonderful 
to always select the worst and most dark chain of logic.
You just pick the series of consequences arbitrary that results in the darkest horror imaginable.


Why?. Because we like sex and therefore it is to comfortable
and it offers a relief that destroys the dark feeling of War hammer 40k. 
Sex must be horrible in all horror according to me, 
because otherwise it would offer to much relief and damage the depressing
atmosphere but I really don't like any sexual morality that looks
like a message for reality rather than chocking entertainment.


I don't think Hellraiser don't apply to Slanesh, it feels out of place 
it is farfetched because of style. 
In the first and orginal Hellraiser the demons explore both pain and pleasure
and pain happens if you use the Cube wrong
but in the cannon Hellraiser universe based on the sequels
the demons only specialize on PAIN because “pain is pleasure”
and because “there is order in hell” and pain is the more “orderly”
form of pleasure.
Slanesh followers enjoy killing not keeping them alive to extract maximum pain
that is more like what Nurgle does with disease.
The Pinhead in hell raiser have another atmosphere and temperament.
As I see it, the only more universal theme in Hellraiser is the awesomeness of chains.
Slanesh don't even use chains.
The demonetizes resemble the the demon Angelique who opposed pinheads vision of Hell
and wanting hell to be passion and pleasure and killing as opposed to pain and order.
Angelique just offered pleasure and sex, and quickly and painlessly killed 
people sending them to hell where the pain-part perhaps begun.
Pinhead just starts with pain now and more pain later, he capture you alive first and torture you, then he drags you to hell and kills you. Often he drags people to hell while they are still alive. 



Please don't say that you believe that.. and don't reason like what applies to Slanesh applies real sexuality and art because I really hope that you don't believe that emotional extremes and extreme sexuality is like Slanesh.
I dislike drawing a moral line between sex (as relief) in literature and sex in porn
only based on the intellectual value of either.
Also, Slanesh is no better nor have more dept than hentai rape gods,
many “hentai rape gods” do have a much thought and background as Slanesh.
Please understand that I think wargames are not HENTAI and is not pornographic.
Sex sell, and it appear it many genres such as action or even political message movies, genres where they border on being out of place.
Slanesh is clearly based on Heavy Metal or Black Metal music
that involves a lot of sex, violence and demons.
I praise the intellectual value of Slanesh but it just a justification
for a genuine pornographic relief but is a VALID justification.
You are basically saying this is not porn, it is art because porn is a negative value
and art have a positive value. I am not saying Slanesh is porn, I am saying
it is subtle pornographic and Slanesh is not so different-


I guess you think this is meaningless rambling, but
think about it like this:
Sometimes argument that regards sexuality, hedonism and pornographic relief in story-telling
applies to Slanesh and wargames as well as other media.
If you don't think so read what I wrote earlier and maybe you see the relevance.


As I said earlier, Slanesh works different than emotions in reality
but the games literature constantly describe Slanesh as hedonism, pornographic relief,
etc and in a degree accordingly such arguments applies to Slanesh


I agree that Slanesh is the addiction to sensation, bot pain and pleasure
and that he is the desire of all desires not just sex and that most of his desires
transcend biological human needs but if you use words like “hedonism” you have to face the consequences.
So I am just saying keep listening to each other and don't automatically
bash critics and don't automatically make excuses for how cannon things are now.


About the models.
Deamonetes have one breast because its is references to the Amazons in Greek myth who had only one breast and because it express the androgynous Deamonetes.
The Crab claws are good because they fit with the color PINK and PINK represents pleasure.
The Crab like flesh resembles naked flesh and mortals notice their crab claws after they are distracted by their beauty. 
The Deamonetes kills with their arms because it is an embrace or caress that represents romantic heartache, so it makes sense that their arms are lethal somehow.


I do agree that the models should be sexier and not entirely grotesque, 
the grotesque part is for me the armed limbs, not the exaggerated ugliness
of their humanoid body part.
I agree that there are lame excuses for the models
but no artist could make perfectly alluring models.





I always thought that Slanesh
kills people and is destructive because of the erpic circle of death, life and sex.
In reality we don't turn on dying or killing, but with symbols and associations
I think we do because it resembles and simplifies being born, growing up, having sex,
growing old and dying so our offspring can do the same thing over and over again.






because the pain represents the exhaustion and strength of pleasure.
death represents broken heart, drama and fear of relationship


3.death represents the loss of control , self-awareness and ecstasy. 
4.Death represents sleep, rest and expenditure of life energi
5.death for some reason turns a lot of people on, death defines youth and life.
Because the fragility and shortness of life, define and drive life.

6.Death Pleasure as the meaning with life, 
7. it represents the subjective and uncertainty of what pleasure is
8. Pleasure killing represents sterile ultimate sexuality for its own sake, 
without purpose, without learning,without procreation. 
9. guns, swords are phallic symbols and firearms and explosions are ejaculations.



Then there are not-sexual aspects of the horror I think such as.
Violence representing strong emotions, the change of things, the power of initiative
and dynamics. This is basically the sound and light aspect of Slanesh
where lots of impression and sensation is symbolized by explosions and violence.



Sudden destruction of things is a sensation of movement, sound and light.
The drama and beauty of of “explosions”, basically: “firework is pretty”.
Destruction is creation, by blowing things up you shape things into beautiful things
such a burning wastelands an shape conquests into art just as the hammer sculpt stone
into statue.
Space Marines are asexual living weapons, for many asexual killing is
is probably the strongest pleasure there is as it is the meaning with life
for many creatures.


Beauty can also be a work well done, the beauty of a tactic and the skill
and glory of killing and fighting and winning. 
Basicallyerfection in all things.
The beauty from the symmetry and pleasure of horror, the beauty of tragedy and darkness itself. 
The sexual beauty of the flesh, taken to a new level. Not only the outside of the body
the beauty of all the organs and the desire to undress them and throw naked to the wind.
The need for speed, stimulation of movement and explosions and activity.
Slanesh cultists constantly need more and more energy and rescourses to
maintain their brains constant state hypertensive overload ergo they fight for greed

or to sacrifice people to enhance their drugs. 
10. reality and life cannot sustain or properly manifest the beauty of Slanesh and is therefore destroyed in the process.






Other aspects of the destructive of Slanesh are
basically the introversion of Slanesh, introverts are selfish
and oversensitive to stimulation of all kind. In reality 
most introverts avoid external stimuli or loud music and hedonism
and other types of stimulation because of their sensitivity it
is destructive to them. 
That is why: because they are jaded and are not easily stimulated, extrovert instead seek adventure, new sources for stimulation,
new experience and always seek need social relationships..

Slanesh is the reversed introvert, a total mind-job that that think that only his pleasure-fantasies
are real and his deranged mind scape totally without contact with reality
is his own warp territory.
Slanesh destroys everything because he want make it one with himself
he consume things because only Slanesh exist.
His consummate personality is also becouse of slanesh twisted social aspect,
desiring love and contact but even more Slanesh desire to communicate through the senses, it express himself and impress on you and in such manner he consumes you.
What is sexuality and art but the desire to give and receive sensations
and ergo consume the target of desire.


----------

